# pirate Skeleton sitting in a wooden barrel drinking fron a wine bottle



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

food coloring comes in neon colors as well as the old red, green, yellow, blue. 
You could also break open some highliter markers and put them in the water and use a blacklight.


----------

